# Flight suit or Harness



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I want to get rocko a flight suit or harness for in the summer i just dont know which is better or if any of them are dangerous like could they die if they tried to fly because they wouldnt be able to if your holding the leash also how can i get rocko to stop sleeping on his seed dish everyday hes always just sitting on his seed dish he never goes anywhere else he has 4 perches in his cage 2 wooden and 1 concrete and 1 rope perch hes sleeping on the rope perch at the moment because i took his seed dish out he has never touched his toys he must always be bored just sitting in one place for the whole day


----------



## acm321 (Apr 9, 2015)

My preference:
I would get a flight suit because the harness (i feel) irritates them. My birds like the flight suit. I feel like they feel more secure and they are more secure (won't fly away) with the suit. 

I dislike the harness because it uncomforatble for the them and they could slip out. I first bough a harness and they slipped out. My bird almost flew away( luckily it landed in a tree and i was able to reach it)

Overall, i would get a flight suit, but you should try both because every person and bird is different.

Good luck!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

acm321 said:


> I dislike the harness because it uncomforatble for the them and they could slip out. I first bough a harness and they slipped out. My bird almost flew away( luckily it landed in a tree and i was able to reach it)


Not sure what harness you're talking about but it is impossible for a bird to escape an aviator harness.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Tequilagirl said:


> Not sure what harness you're talking about but it is impossible for a bird to escape an aviator harness.


What do u prefer harness or flight suit


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> What do u prefer harness or flight suit


I've never used a flight suit but the harness has worked out well for my bird.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Tequilagirl said:


> I've never used a flight suit but the harness has worked out well for my bird.


Does it have a long lead and i was thinking that because the flight suit has a velcro strap it would easily slip off


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

The lead is attached to the harness and it's long enough to allow the bird a little fly around.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I have both the avian fashions flightsuit and the Aviator Harness, and I love both of them equally.

The flightsuit was Missy's first one, and it's been great. 
Pros:
Doubles as a diaper, so it's nice for if you're out in public and don't want your bird pooping in the stores or on you.
Secure.
Comes in lots of pretty colors and patterns.
Simple to put on/remove.

Cons:
The lead for the flightsuit is fairly short and is more for keeping your bird close to you, rather than allowing the freedom of flight. Your bird CAN fly in it, but because of the lead, s/he's not going to get to far from you.

Personal opinion: I like the flightsuit for shopping trips, because of the diaper and because of the shorter lead, she sticks close and will usually just stay on my shoulder. It's always good to remember and respect the fact that some people /are/ afraid of birds or birds flying near them.  And also, to answer one of your above questions, the velcro on the flightsuits are strong and would be very difficult to remove by the bird alone or by, for example, your bird attempting to take flight.
With any harness or flightsuit, always ALWAYS test it out in your home or a safe enclosed area before heading outside, to be sure it's fitted correctly and there's no chance of your bird getting out of it.


I just recently bought an Aviator Harness for Missy. It is awesome and we've really been enjoying it.
Pros:
Has a long, elastic-like lead that attached to the harness itself (for maximum security) that allow for safe, comfortable flight.
Secure.
Lightweight.

Cons:
Does not double as a diaper.
With cockatiel sizes, there are only 4 colors. Black, forest green, blue, and red.

Personal opinion: All in all, I LOVE the Aviator because Missy can get in some safe outdoor flighttime, it was easier than expected to put on her, it's very secure, and I love how lightweight it is so that she barely seems to notice it's on her.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> I have both the avian fashions flightsuit and the Aviator Harness, and I love both of them equally.
> 
> The flightsuit was Missy's first one, and it's been great.
> Pros:
> ...


Thanks another question is do wild birds ever try attack


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

With the flight suit would there be any way to make the lead longer like could u attach maybe a dog lead to it


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I, personally, have never had any wild birds try to attack but I have heard stories of hawks or other birds of prey snatching birds right off of their owner's shoulder.

The clip on a dog leash would be much too heavy for a tiel. I haven't looked into cat leads though, so you might check and see if those are very lightweight or not! The only thing is, the leash of the Aviator is_ stretchy and has *elasticity*_ so your bird is stopped _gently_, whereas with an ordinary leash your bird is going to hit the end of the leash harder and most likely fall to the ground quite suddenly.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> I, personally, have never had any wild birds try to attack but I have heard stories of hawks or other birds of prey snatching birds right off of their owner's shoulder.
> 
> The clip on a dog leash would be much too heavy for a tiel. I haven't looked into cat leads though, so you might check and see if those are very lightweight or not!


If I get a harness would I be able to bring Rocko in shops and stuff and let him sit on my shoulder is the aviator harness expensive also the only wild birds that I see outside are crows,Ravens,Magpie,Sparrows and other small birds I have never seen a hawk


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

You can make any lead longer by using a retractable dog leash.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I decided I'm gonna get an aviator harness maybe soon ill get a flight suit too so I have both


----------

